# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Bent u wel op de hoogte van de nieuwste medische ontwikkelingen?

## StudentRadboudUMC

De huidige technieken in de gezondheidszorg ontwikkelen zich erg snel. Iedereen kan te maken krijgen met deze nieuwe technieken, u dus ook. Het is daarom erg belangrijk om u hiervan op de hoogte te houden. Hiervoor moet onderzocht worden hoe we deze informatie het best onder de aandacht kunnen brengen. 

Voor onze master Biomedische Wetenschappen aan het Radboud UMC, zijn wij bezig met een onderzoek naar de beste manier om medische informatie te communiceren. U kunt ons daarbij helpen. Door deel te nemen aan het onderzoek helpt u mee om deze communicatie zo goed mogelijk te maken.

Wij vragen u hiervoor een online vragenlijst in te vullen. Het invullen van deze vragenlijst duurt ongeveer 5 minuten. Ook vragen wij in deze vragenlijst om uw e-mailadres zodat wij u enkele dagen later kunnen benaderen voor een tweede vragenlijst. Voor het onderzoek is het van belang om beide vragenlijsten volledig in te vullen.

U kunt deelnemen aan het onderzoek door op onderstaande link te klikken:
http://questionnaire.netq-survey.com...7-bb165614d958

Als problemen heeft met het invullen van de vragenlijst of als u andere vragen heeft over het onderzoek, dan kunt u contact met ons opnemen via: [email protected].

Alvast bedankt voor uw deelname!

Gaby Eliesen, Machteld van Erk en Margot Gerritse

----------


## StudentRadboudUMC

De vragenlijst is niet meer actief. Bedankt voor het deelnemen aan ons onderzoek!

----------

